# Italian Bank Account



## tcrocker

I am in the UK but need to set up an Italian business bank account. Can this be done for non Italian residents. Can anybody recommend an Italian bank that is low cost for business users, in London and of course Italy and also provides internet banking services.


----------



## stef7sa

*Codice Fiscale*

I am afraid you'll need to have a taxnumber, a Codice Fiscale, for about anything here in Italy, also for a bank account. We use the BancoPosta, works fine, low cost, internet access.



tcrocker said:


> I am in the UK but need to set up an Italian business bank account. Can this be done for non Italian residents. Can anybody recommend an Italian bank that is low cost for business users, in London and of course Italy and also provides internet banking services.


----------

